# Let Talk Gloves/Mittens



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

Lungbuster01 said:


> I have always had good luck with black rubber mittens. They are wool lined (which can be removed) and are water proof unless you stick your hand too far down your hole! I dont know the name of them but they slide on and off easy and you can wear a thin pair of gloves inside if wanted. I perfer these over my ice-armor's for the same reason as the other guys. I have bought these mittens from both Gander and Bass Pro. I'll try to find the name of them for you.











http://www.dunhamssports.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3915894&CAWELAID=438468253


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

http://www.konezone.com/content-pro...857/heatzone_hand_warmer_grasslands_camo.html

Heat Zone by Kone Zone. Made for river steelhead fisherman, duck hunters and ice fisherman. Its supposed to be the cats ass.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Kingor3 said:


> fingertipless wool gloves that flip to mittens work great for me..the velcro is rippin off though...switching to straight fingertipless woolies and mittens over them when walking and drilling...not much better...except for the shanty and lantern combo,


I have a few pairs of these that I got from wally world... not that I like shopping there, and I souped mine up a bit by taking 3M velcro cut it to size and super glued it to the flap and glove itslef. I have 3 pairs lof the same ones done like that and I use them for steelhead fishing and ice fishing. THose HT gloves posted just above look like a winner. Rubber with a wool lining.. probably the best bet especialy for those long rides out into the ice. A hand can get hold very fast while driving a machine on the ice.


----------



## buster5199 (Feb 22, 2007)

icefishermanmark said:


> What are chopper mitts?


Mark the best description I have found on the web is at this site.
http://reviews.llbean.com/1138/I-258851/reviews.htm

They are really basic mittens with a wool insert liner. The real key is to make sure and buy them oversized. You are inherently already clumsy with mittens, but the oversizing makes sure that you can slip them on and off easily as well as making sure to give your hands plenty of room to circulate the warmth.


----------



## MisterShoaf (Dec 20, 2005)

So I bought some generic hunting glove from Kmart today, 14.99, and they were 30% off because they are closing. It has "thermore" insulation, whatever that is. They are lightweight warm and most importantly waterproof. But like the ice armor gloves the outside layer is not and they will turn into ice cubes if you reach into your hole with them on. Then I went to Gander Mountain. I still can't get over the name, but I purchased a "muff" warmer. It basically is a tube shaped, fleece lined, hand warmer. It really is warm. Anyone chasing the muff warmers around? :lol: Anyway, a friend pointed me in the direction of thin wool glove liners, or basically thin wool gloves to go on as a base layer and then the big glove over that. Nice and toasty!!!

Keep them digits warm and good luck to ya out there!

PS: Ice Armor has new mittens out this year with 150 grams of thinsulate, has anyone tried these? They do look warm, but they are 40 bucks though.


----------



## Lungbuster01 (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks yellow belly those are the one's!


----------



## SomeYahoo (Feb 11, 2007)

yellowbelly80 said:


> http://www.dunhamssports.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3915894&CAWELAID=438468253


+1 for these, and if I'm not in the shanty I wear a pair of neoprene gloves with slit index and thumb under them. Best of both worlds! The neoprene never comes off (slits allow for tying) and when my hands get too cold I slip these on over them.

Neoprene Gloves at BPS


----------

